

Using cohort analysis to make your funnels more actionable - bwm
http://blog.mech.io/post/48631870585/using-cohort-analysis-to-make-your-funnels-more

======
na85
A thoroughly underwhelming post, in my humble opinion. Could have been summed
up in 4 sentences rather than a whole post's worth of blogspam.

~~~
mjhea0
my thoughts exactly. i'd love to see an actual tutorial on how to do this with
dummy data.

------
j_s
The two HN discussions I found that seemed to have useful info on cohort
analysis:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5245571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5245571)
(Cohort analysis - User retention in a Rails application, 203 days ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122000)
(How we reduced our cancellation rate by 87.5%, 450 days ago)

The second link references the following class:
[http://www.skillshare.com/classes/business/Data-to-
Dollars-U...](http://www.skillshare.com/classes/business/Data-to-Dollars-
Using-Cohort-Analysis-to-Plug-Your-Leaky-Holes/794424332/2002269540) ($35; 90
minutes in NY)

